# Эпидуральная катетеризация Раца. Альтернатива операции



## Игорь1980 (28 Май 2017)

Хочу рассказать вам о своем опыте лечения грыжи. У меня их две. L4-5 4мм, L5/S1 8мм. Игорь, 37 лет.


С января 2017 года, после катания с горки и на лыжах, вступило в поясницу и правую ногу, по задней части от центра ягодицы до под коленной впадины.

Январь- апрель пытался выйти из острой стадии. Иногда становилось чуть лучше, иногда не спал ночами, чуть ли не выл от боли. К апрелю чуть стабилизировалось, ночные ужасные боли прошли, но ходил кривой (перекашивало в  лувую сторону), периодически подволакивал ногу, постоянные ноющие боли в ноге.  Был в Бурденко у профессора, сказал делать операцию. Был в Сеченова в центре спорт реабилитации. Вначале сказали, что операция это зло. Подлечат меня за пару недель супер мануальной терапией и массажами. Но уже через неделю, сдались, сказали что улучшений нет вообще, типа остается только операция. Послали к мега типа нейрохирургу там же в Сеченова, тот взглянул на снимок, на меня кривого и сказал - однозначно операция, причем срочно.


Посоветовали чудо доктора иглотерапевта. Последний сказал, что операция зло, мануальная терапия тоже не мой случай. Щас он меня поправит. Отходил у него курс иглотерапии. Не помогло.


Посоветовали мега крутого остеопата. Сказал, что все у кого я был до этого, мега зло для меня, и таких как я он пачками выправляет. 5000 р за 20 минут «колдуй бабка колдуй дед». Сходил к нему раза 3. Никаких улучшений.


Пошел в центр Бубновского. Кинезиотерапевт, за спиной которого милая фотографии его с Басковым (типа самого Баскова лечил(!)), долго объяснял мне, что нерв, который типа зажат, никакого отношения к моим спазмам и болям в мышцах правой ноги не имеет. Что все дело в мышцах, которые с возрастом стали типа короткими, задняя мышца бедра, из-за нее сдавливаются позвонки и тд и т.п.  Сказали, что нейрохируги, мануальные терапевты и прочие абсолютное зло. И сейчас они меня выправят. Спросил, сколько по времени на это уйдёт. Сказал, ну неделю, две в зависимости от того как пойдет…


Стал заниматься. Обкладывали льдом, и через боль, пот, скрепя зубами стал тренироваться. Провел тренировок 10 с инструктором, ходил почти каждый день.

Пришел к доктору, по прежнему, кривой. Он так посмотрел на меня….сказал да…ну  у вас не простой случай, продолжайте типа заниматься. На мой вопрос сколько по времени, когда типа полегчает…Он так посмотрел в задумчивости на меня, ну….может и пол года занять, в зависимости от того как пойдет…..


Нужно добавить что за этот период параллельно вышеописанному я просто обожрался и обкололся всякими препаратами. В разных комбинациях, Мельгама, Немисил, Сирдалуд, и прочее и  прочее. Ничего не помогало. Дошло до такого, что в один момент утром закинув от боли очередную таблетку Ибупрофена, я втечение 10 минут покрылся жутчайшей красной сыпью. Походу организм сдался. И с физиономией как помидор рванул прихрамывая к аллергологу, который 3 дня выводил меня разыми капельницами и кремами….После это я перерастал пить все таблетки, включая обезболивающие. Ибо не фиг.



Ну так для порядку съездил к много уважаемому доктору Ступину в Люберцы. Нужно сказать врач он классный. Один из немногих, у кого я был, прям детальнейшее меня посмотрел, много советов дал. Главный – не делать операцию в моем случае в данный момент.



И тут знакомый рассказал мне историю. Был он в Америке 4 года назад, жид там около года. И в тот период прихватила его грыжа. L5/S1 9мм. Еще пожёстче чем меня, ногу волочил за собой, ходил говорит, максимум 5 минут. Потом сидел. Боли адские.

Пошел к америкосам врачам. Те говорят. Типа операция. Но перед операцией мы, как правило, делаем эпидуральную катеризацию по методу Раца. ( как потом позже я выяснил, Рац или Рач, американский нейрохирург придумавший эту процедуру). Типа в процентах 80 операцию удается избежать(!).Знакомому сделали процедуру. Через неделю он забыл о боли. Вот уже 4 года как новенький, бегает марафоны по 42 км. Без операции.


Стал узнавать про эту процедуру. В Интернете информации почти нет.


Кое- что нарыл. Пробил все ведущие клиники в Москве – такую процедуру у нас не делают.


Стал узнавать про Германию. В Германии делают, но далеко не во всех, даже оч хороших клиниках. Как правило только в некоторых клиниках Берлина и Мюнхена.


Один месяц ушел чтобы найти нормальный вариант по цене и качеству, клинику.


Нашел клинику в Мюнхене. Институт позвоночника Мюнхена. Доктор Краузе.


Съездил в конце апреля. Сделал. В настоящее время прошло 3,5 недели. Боли прошли, выпрямился, осталось небольшая проблемка в ягодице, в одном положении не могу нормально разогнуть ногу. Хожу на пилатес, растягиваюсь. Процедура помогла. Процентов на 85. Сейчас порой ловлю себя на мысли, когда что-то делаю, что дискомфорта болей не замечаю вообще, как раньше, когда был абсолютно здоров.


Процедура делается амбулаторно. Первый день, под легким общим наркозом, вставляют катетер в поясницу, и подводят его близко к грыже, через него подают лекарства. Сама процедура длится минут 25. Наркоз настолько офигенный что встаешь уже через 5 минут как очнулся, бодрый, без каких-либо вообще последствий.


Катетер оставляют внутри. Потом 3 дня еще приходишь к ним, они через катетер доливают тебе два шприца лекарств. На 4-й день катетер снимают.


Как объяснил доктор Краузе, лекарства снимают воспаление. И в большинстве случаев уменьшают, сушат грыжу. Как он выразился, из виноградинки делают изюм. Конечно это уменьшение происходит не всегда и не у всех, многое зависит от состояние самой грыжи и т.д. Но в 80 процентах случаев пациентам становится значительно лучше.


Процедура стоила 4000 евро.200 агенту. Плюс отдельно допом перелёт, проживание в гостинице, переводчик, еда.


Интересный момент. Когда искал клинику, закинул в разные места запросы. И вот уже когда нашел вариант, уже почти перед вылетом, приходит мне значит от одного агента предложение. И расчет ….на 23000 евро!. Я ей звоню говорю, вы что там вообще охренели, я уже за 4000 евро нашел. Она мне , так сбивчиво, мол не может быть….Вот такие уроды на свете есть.


И еще. Последнее время появилось много там теорий про грыжи. Различных. Тут недавно смотрел видео чувака, который часа полтора в виде презентации, так убедительно рассказывает, что причина таких болей в мышцах – триггеры в мышцах. Типа лечите тригеры, колите в мышцы что-то там и будем вам счастье. Или как тот кинезиотерапевт у Бубновского который пытался мне вытянуть мышцы…Лично в моем случае это все были не правильные истории. Все дело, конечно, же в нерве, который придавливает грыжа. И любые итерации с мышцами тут не помогут.


А выяснить мне помог случай. После того как мне поставили катетер, и я очнулся от наркоза, врач мне говорит – вставай с кушетки, говори ощущения. Я встал. И реально ужаснулся, спазмы по задней части ноги не только не прошли, но еще и усилились. Мышцы прям деревянные, причем еще мышцы в спине тоже чет прям подспазмировались дополнительно. Думаю, опа, сделал процедурку…Врач спокойно так, ложись говорит на кушетку на живот. Распаковывает катетер, и буквально так чуток его потянул на себя…И о чудо, меня выпрямило, и все спазмы в миг прошли. Мышцы эластичные, все отлично. И врач объясняет что они очень близко подвели катетер к грыже, и он немножко задел тот де нервик который и грыжа задевала. Катетер чуть отодвинул, от нерва, и все – здоровый человек, с нормальными мышцами, ни фига не укоротившимися от возраста  (любимая тема Бубновского).


Вот так я на своей шкуре ощутил прямую связь между спазмами и болями в мышцах от нерва. И в моем случае, хоть я бы обкололся в мышцы ища там какие-то триггеры, иголками, лекарствами, хоть год растягивал их у Бубновского ничего бы скорее не помогло.


----------



## Moses (28 Май 2017)

Как я понимаю,это примерно тоже самое что и эпидуральная блокада,только поэффективней?И если не помогла блокада,то маловероятно что поможет этот катетер?


----------



## Игорь1980 (28 Май 2017)

Ну я делал и эпидуральную блокаду в Москве, мне немного лучше стало, но в целом не помогло.


----------



## Moses (28 Май 2017)

Интересно почему у нас не практикуют.Тем более если эффективно,можно не плохо зарабатывать,ну и попутно людям помогать


----------



## Игорь1980 (28 Май 2017)

Я тоже не могу понять. Процедура не особо сложная.


----------



## Moses (28 Май 2017)

Кто ищет тот всегда найдет)))Нагуглил: делают в Питере...12000 руб.приблизительно.Странно что в русскоязычном интернете отзывов нет.


----------



## Тигги (28 Май 2017)

@Игорь1980, спасибо за отзыв. Выздоравливайте! На форуме поднималась тема еще в 2013 году. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15596/   Метод вроде не новый, а отзывов нет. Может, полегчало и сглазить боятся.  Странно, что не проводят такую процедуру в Москве, если она эффективна и во многих случаях помогает избежать операции... Как буду в клинике боли спрошу у них, почему они не делают, наверняка знают об эпидуральной катетеризации по методу Раца.


----------



## Игорь1980 (28 Май 2017)

Moses написал(а):


> Кто ищет тот всегда найдет)))Нагуглил: делают в Питере...12000 руб.приблизительно.Странно что в русскоязычном интернете отзывов нет.


Нет это не та процедура. Такую, как я писал, я делал в Москве, в Бурденко ( Axis, кажется так называется клиника, у них при Бурденко), да и стоила около 12000. Стало лучше процентов на 15. Проблему не решила.



Тигги написал(а):


> @Игорь1980, спасибо за отзыв. Выздоравливайте! На форуме поднималась тема еще в 2013 году. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15596/   Метод вроде не новый, а отзывов нет. Может, полегчало и сглазить боятся.  Странно, что не проводят такую процедуру в Москве, если она эффективна и во многих случаях помогает избежать операции... Как буду в клинике боли спрошу у них, почему они не делают, наверняка знают об эпидуральной катетеризации по методу Раца.



Да, я тоже видел тему в 2013 году на форуме. И тоже не нашел ни где отзывов. Более того, я хожу в центр Бубновского - вип, на Ходынке. Там у каждого второго проблемы с грыжей. Публика не из бедных, тоже крайне в теме..Кто только чего не пробовал. А когда услышали от меня про эту процедуру, - никто не слышал. Так все меня дружно провожали, как Колумба Америку открывать. И ждали обратно с вестями. Нет информации ни у кого.


----------



## Moses (28 Май 2017)

@Игорь1980, что-то не понимаю, процедура называется так же,а суть разная?если не сложно,напишите что из себя представляла эта процедура в Бурденко.Ps Спасибо за отзыв,рад что у вас все наладилось


----------



## Rodriges (28 Май 2017)

Полагаю в месте воспаления было сильное давление на нерв, вводя катетор врач снизил давление в месте воспаления (представьте что вы выдавливаете гной из чирия). А дальше точечным подведением лекарства уменьшил воспаление. Аналогично делают внутрикостные блокады в месте поражения.

Только стоит это в десять раз дешевле.


----------



## Игорь1980 (28 Май 2017)

Moses написал(а):


> @Игорь1980, что-то не понимаю, процедура называется так же,а суть разная?если не сложно,напишите что из себя представляла эта процедура в Бурденко.Ps Спасибо за отзыв,рад что у вас все наладилось


В Бурденко, мне делали эпидуральную катетеризацию, как они ее понимают, скорее всего. Меня положили на живот, обкололи поясницу новокаином (типа обезболили), потом что-то туда засунули, было больно, потом всего как бы распирало, все длилось минут 10ть. Потом час лежал. Как и писал, немного стало легче, но  проблему свою не решил.


----------



## Serg33 (28 Май 2017)

Игорь1980 написал(а):


> Мышцы эластичные, все отлично. И врач объясняет что они очень близко подвели катетер к грыже, и он немножко задел тот де нервик который и грыжа задевала. Катетер чуть отодвинул, от нерва, и все – здоровый человек, с нормальными мышцами, ни фига не укоротившимися от возраста (любимая тема Бубновского).
> 
> Вот так я на своей шкуре ощутил прямую связь между спазмами и болями в мышцах от нерва. И в моем случае, хоть я бы обкололся в мышцы ища там какие-то триггеры, иголками, лекарствами, хоть год растягивал их у Бубновского ничего бы скорее не помогло.



Мдя сказочников у нас много в Россейской медицине, раньше Кашпировский по телеку грыжи и спайки одним словом и водичкой рассасывал, сейчас врачи - мануалы - массажисты своим "рентгеновским зрением" сразу все видят и пытаются вправить грыжи обратно, неврологи и ортопеды ещё дальше пошли предлагают по быстрому закачать мышцы в спортзале типа что бы грыжу прижимали и не давали ей вывалиться - короче не медицина а комедия, и главное никто из врачей не несёт ни какой ответственности за то что они в России советуют делать своим пациентам.
Живем в стране дураков, как гриться спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих, приходится имея 2 технических образования ещё и медицину самому изучать что бы барыги врачи не залечили.
А вам большое спасибо за информацию, по больше бы таких отзывов о реальной медицине, а то русские народные сказки уже достали. )))


----------



## Rodriges (28 Май 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Мдя сказочников у нас много в Россейской медицине...
> А вам большое спасибо за информацию, по больше бы таких отзывов о реальной медицине, а то русские народные сказки уже достали. )))


А в Африке ещё шаманы лечат, стыдно за страну. По уровню медицины мы с Африкой где то рядом.... ОМС и ДМС наше все.


----------



## Serg33 (28 Май 2017)

Ну дык и это ещё при средних ценах на матушку углеводородицу, если упадут то снова по телеку начнут лечить шаманы Кашпировские и ещё наверное подключат Экстросенсов с ТНТ. Как гриться в России нехрена не меняется от чего ушли к тому и пришли.


----------



## Весёлый (28 Май 2017)

Интересно, что так же, со слов Врача, делавшего данную лечебную манипуляцию, таким образом можно "подсушить" грыжу, уменьшив таким образом ее размер.
Здесь, конечно, важен еще подбор лекарственных препаратов для катетеризации.
В принципе


Тигги написал(а):


> @Игорь1980, спасибо за отзыв. Выздоравливайте! На форуме поднималась тема еще в 2013 году. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15596/   Метод вроде не новый, а отзывов нет. Может, полегчало и сглазить боятся.  Странно, что не проводят такую процедуру в Москве, если она эффективна и во многих случаях помогает избежать операции... Как буду в клинике боли спрошу у них, почему они не делают, наверняка знают об эпидуральной катетеризации по методу Раца.


Ксения, я 1 июня там буду, вот у Генова и поинтересуюсь. Что-то тоже интересно стало. Уж в Склифе-то, я думаю, в курсе.


----------



## AliceG (31 Май 2017)

Похоже, что в Питере эту процедуру делают в Клинике боли Медика.


----------



## Moses (31 Май 2017)

Гугл только их показывает. Особый интерес  представляет :"Разрушение спаек в эпидуральном пространстве" Никто не хочет попробовать?)


----------



## olga68 (31 Май 2017)

Я до операции пробовала что то типа этого. У нас иглотерапевт, постоянно летает в Китай на обучения и повышения квалификации. "Привёз" метод "безоперационного удаления грыжи".  Вводили большую иглу в районе л5с1, делал анастезиолог. Типа эпидуральной анастезии. Потом в течении часа вливали капельно какой то препарат, сказал, что из Китайской медицины. Предупредили, что будет больно. Боль сначала распространилась в ноги, потом поднималась по всему телу послепенно к голове. После окончания процедуры минут десять не могла поднять головы от боли. Дня три сказали отлежаться. Боль в спине и вправду отступила на пару недель. Потом все вернулось. Стоило 30 т.р., претензии пред'являть не стала, легла на операцию


----------



## Галина Т (19 Авг 2017)

Игорь1980 написал(а):


> Процедура делается амбулаторно. Первый день, под легким общим наркозом, вставляют катетер в поясницу, и подводят его близко к грыже, через него подают лекарства. Сама процедура длится минут 25. Наркоз настолько офигенный что встаешь уже через 5 минут как очнулся, бодрый, без каких-либо вообще последствий.


Игорь, подскажите, пожалуйста, в каком положении вы находились при введении катетера (сидя, лежа на боку, лежа на животе,...)? Спасибо!

@Игорь1980, в статье украинских врачей подробно расписан порядок проведения процедуры адгеолизиса. Как Вы думаете, это тоже самое, что делали Вам?

Процедура адгезиолиза: Внутривенная катетеризация для
Экстренного лечения возможных осложнений. Положение
Пациента – сидя на кушетке, прогнувшись в поясничном
Отделе позвоночника, спиной к хирургу (рис. 1.).
Идентификацию необходимого уровня введения про-
Изводили сопоставлением анатомических ориентиров с дан-
Ными рентгенограмм в прямой проекции. После обработки
Операционного поля проводили местную анестезию 1%-м
Раствором Лидокиана. Интерламинарно в эпидуральное
Пространство вводили иглу 16-го калибра. Точность введе-
Ния иглы в эпидуральное пространство определяли тестом
“висящей капли” и аспирационной пробы. Если положение
Иглы некорректное – ее перепроводят либо вводят другим
Доступом, либо в другом междужковом промежутке [3].
Через иглу в эпидуральное пространство вводил катетер
Перификс®, предназначенный для эпидуральной анестезии,
И поступательно-вращательными движениями подводили
Его непосредственно к участку сужения спинномозгового
Канала (рис. 2).
После установки катетера вводили 5 мл 1%-го или 2%-го
Лидокиана. Спустя 5–7 минут при отсутствии общерезорб-
Тивных осложнений введения Лидокиана и слабости в ногах
Из-за случайного субарахноидального введения катетера его
Прикрепляли к коже с помощью атравматического шовного
Материала и покрывали асептической повязкой.
После установки эпидурального катетера с целью опре-
Деления его положения проводили пробное введение 10 мл
1%-го Лидокиана. Если получали эпидуральную анестезию,
То на следующий день начинали эпидуральные введения.
При некорректной установке (субдурально или экстра-
Канально) или травматическом повреждении катетером
Дуральной оболочки он извлекался, а процедуру повторяли
На следующий день.


Рис. 1. Положение пациента при эпидуральном адгезиолизе

Рис. 2. Этапы установки эпидурального катетера:
А – интраламинарное введение иглы; б – установка
Эпидурального катетера

Протокол лечения включал эпидуральный адгезиолиз
По следующей схеме:
1 день:
–– 1) введение Лидокиана 2% – 8 мл, NaCl 10% – 10 мл;
–– 2) введение Лидокиана 1% – 8 мл, Коэнзим Компози-
Тум – 2,2 мл;
–– 3) в ведение Лидокиана 1% – 8 мл, Витамин В6 – 1 мл.
2 день:
–– 1) введение Лидокиана 2% – 8 мл, NaCl 10% – 10 мл;
–– 2) введение Лидокиана 1% – 8 мл, Бетаметазон – 1 мл;
–– 3) в ведение Лидокиана 1% – 8 мл, Витамин В6 – 1 мл.
3 день:
–– 1) введение Лидокиана 2% – 8 мл, NaCl 10% – 10 мл;
–– 2) введение Лидокиана 1% – 8 мл, Коэнзим Компози-
Тум – 2,2 мл;
–– 3) в ведение Лидокиана 1% – 8 мл, Витамин В6 – 1 мл.

Статью тоже прицеплю.


----------



## JesJon (11 Ноя 2017)

AliceG написал(а):


> Похоже, что в Питере эту процедуру делают в Клинике боли Медика.


Звонил минуту назад в клинику процедура не делается и никогда не делалась в клинике (ответ администратора клиники боли)


----------



## AliceG (11 Ноя 2017)

@JesJon, значит, бла-бла одно только(


----------



## Moses (11 Ноя 2017)

1,5 года уже болею и в общем созрел бизнес план)залететь в кредиты(и не мне одному) открыть у себя в городе клинику,делать все виды блокад(эпидуральную, вертибральную, фасеточную)при желание под узи,рентген контролем. Катеризацую Раца,Зал Лфк,кабинет мануального терапевта,невролога,Физиокабинет(с Увт),пчел+пиявки,иглотерпавета. Можно и денервацию. делать.мрт,кт,энмг,рентген,лабораторию для анализов.В общем почти все как у Ступина,можно по его франшизе работать)персонал к нему, Рудковскому и Овчаренко отправлять на обучение.
Ах,да я забыл что я ленивое х...о)))да и с персоналом,ох какие проблемы будут
Ps:Чтоб так все в одном месте было,наверно во всей России нет)))Вот бы уж точно:"Мы живем в самой большой стране на свете и другие страны,нам завидуют(особенно грыжальники))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2017)

Почему же нет, есть такие места.
Только это денег стоит неимоверных.
Та же катетеризация, нуждаемость не высокая а держать операционную и весь персонал надо.
Не прокормите, или начнёте назначать без показаний.
И будет как при ремонте машин. Можно детальку и не менять, но что сидеть без дела и машине вроде как польза и работники при деле.
И чтобы так не делать в медицине -  редкие процедуры проводят, как правило в тех местах где уже все есть, все присутствует.

Например мне для этого надо не просто операционную построить, на это можно и кредит взять, а надо построить помещение в котором будет операционная, поскольку  рентген и МРТ нельзя в жилом доме.
А это уже другие деньги.

Кстати, данная процедура не помогает от слабости и от нейропатической боли.


----------



## Moses (12 Ноя 2017)

Ну тогда это неплохая идея для отмывания больших денег)Ну и как раньше криминальные элементы грабили,убивали и в тоже время давали деньги на строительство храма,помогали дет.домам....маленько замаливали свои грехи что-ли.И тут схема хорошая и деньги отмываются и занимаешься благотворительностью.2в1.
Ps У нас в области(может быть и во всей России) церквей много, а больниц и хороших специалистов в них мало,Но думаю с храмами закончат,может больницами займутся(какая наивность.кек)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2017)

@Moses, все так и будет. Это про Храмы.
А про отмывание, это не в медицине, слишком много ответственности и высокая затратная часть на зарплату и оборудование.


----------



## Игорь1980 (4 Дек 2017)

@Галина Т, мне делали по другому. Я лежал на животе. Под наркозом.


----------



## Галина Т (18 Фев 2018)

В Израиле мне озвучили предварительную цену на эпидуральную катетеризацию с введением лекарства в 1350$. Сказали, что проводится за один раз. Плюс консультация 550, анализы 385, минимальный пакет сопровождения 120, при необходимости МРТ около 1000. Ну, естественно проезд, проживание, питание.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2018)

@Галина Т, о лечении в Израиле можете пообщаться с Катериной.


----------



## ЕLенаНиколаевна (15 Сен 2018)

Игорь1980 написал(а):


> Я тоже не могу понять. Процедура не особо сложная.


Игорь, я делала такую процедуру в январе 2017 г. в институте Бехтерева в Питере. Описание процесса очень похоже на то, что Вам делали в Германии. У меня уже были сделаны две операции по удалению грыжи диска Л4-Л5, последняя в апреле 2016 года, но боли сохранялись, один врач посоветовал сделать эпидуральный катетер по Рацу. Катетер стоял в течении 7 дней, лекарство (лидокаин и дексаметазон) вводили каждые 3 часа. Заплатила за 9 дней  около 20 000 руб. Боли прошли полностью ровно на две недели, затем возобновились, но притупились, стало легче. Меня очень интересует момент, в момент установки катетера  была ли какая нибудь навигация( УЗИ, МРТ) ? Или чисто наметанный глаз врача? Долго ли сохраняется у Вас результат?


----------

